# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى دينية >  الأزهر الشريف  "وجه المرأة ليس بعورة"

## ساره يوسف

الأزهر الشريف "وجه المرأة ليس بعورة"

----------

